# Curious <I caved at Walmart>



## black mamba (Jul 12, 2005)

A lovely swapper sent me a sample as an extra. I'm no fan of Britney, and I'm no fan of her perfume.


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 12, 2005)

I actually like the scent, but it was quickly replaced by the Paris Hilton perfume!!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 13, 2005)

i used to wear it 24/7. that was until i was in my grandma's room and found a bottle of the perfume! i feel weird wearing the same perfume as my grandma =\


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 26, 2005)

i didn't bother to take much notice of this when it came out as i can't stand the sight of britney but i acctually won of bottle of it and i was pleasantly surprised...nice, sweet and vanillary


----------



## robyn (Aug 27, 2005)

I got this for Christmas last year. It smells very girly. I like it.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

Very sultry smell, kinda oriental-y and sweet, but everyone here has ended up getting it. I hate smelling like everyone else, especially when i don't really like Britney.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 19, 2005)

I love Curious. Her new pefume Fantasy just came out, but it smells too much like cotton candy for me. The bottle is cute though. I was gonna buy it, but ended up getting XOXO's Heartbeat. I don't ususally go for those brands, but this smell is very sexy in my opinion.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 21, 2005)

I really like curious.  It works well wiht my body chemistry so I wear it often.


----------



## twistofgold (Oct 1, 2005)

Ooooh the new fragrance hasnt come out in Australia yet, but soon I think...
The bottle looks so ugly compared to the first one, but mmm the thought of smelling like cotton candy is heavenly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I heart cotton candy (aka fairyfloss is Aus)


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

curious is nice...i think


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Feb 17, 2006)

As much as I hate to admit it, I bought a bottle of curious.. And I like it. (although Im not fond of Fantasy) But what I REALLY LOVE is GODDESS by Baby Phat. I just dont have the money for it right now


----------



## moondream (Mar 19, 2006)

I fell in love with Curious. I purchased the 1.7fl. bottle at Dillard's, but I definately wouldn't pay full price for it again(eh, call me cheap, hehe).


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 20, 2006)

it's really cheap at my local tj maxx.. I think like 14.99


----------

